# Will a koi live in a tank?



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

My friend thought he'd got rid of all fish koi from his pond, but today when he was filling it in, he found he still had one left. 
He's moved it into a 4ft tank, till his new pond at his new house is done. 
Will it be ok in a tank for now? The fish is around 8inches, he's not sure how long the new pond will take to set up. He doesn't move into the new house for a few weeks, and obviously he won't be able to start work on the pond straight away. Will the koi be ok for the time being? or would he be better to just try re home it?


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

As long as there is plenty of filtration then yeah will be fine


----------

